# www.musikit.com



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This seems like the best place for this.

Has anybody here ever ordered and/or built a kit from this site?
Music makers/harpkit
They keep sending catalogues to my Dad and he passes them on to me.
I enjoy looking through them and am tempted to order a kit.
I'm particularly interested in this one-
Renaissance Guitar Kit
Partly because it looks cool, and partly because I don't have an acoustic 6 string with steel strings.

It won't happen right away--but maybe one day.

Any experiences with them?
I'll take good or bad.
Thanks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Zontar...Yeah, I assembled a harp kit from there several years ago for a friend. The kit was shite, dowels mis-sized, pieces badly cut, etc. It did play well after I re-engineered several things, but frankly I would have been better off with plans and cut my own parts. 

Fwiw.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

another critic?
they don't mention the woods supplied on the renaisance.
the electric kits are basswood...blah
maybe check out stew-mac for a comparison re quality and price?
cheers
Gerry


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the input. 
Since they do sell the blueprints I have been tempted to just get those try it out myself. Although with my skills & experience some guitars would be tricky.

On the other hand I may just forget it and go for a resonator and/or semi solidbody. 

But both of those will probably be a little ways off.


----------

